
Ghostery deploys AI in the fight against ad trackers - newman314
https://www.wired.com/story/ghostery-deploys-ai-in-fight-against-ad-trackers/
======
camillomiller
Wired must have an article template that looks like this: Company X claims
breakthrough-level use of AI to do Y and obtain result Z. This is just a pile
of bullshit with buzzwords flying around it.

